

Ask HN: Have you upvoted by mistake? - 0xdeadbeefbabe

Did it cause any catastrophes?
======
krapp
Yes.

I apparently lost my ability to vote on comments because i voted on something
too soon after it appeared on /comments, but as far as i'm concerned it's a
net positive for me, so not catastrophic.

Nevertheless, the vote buttons are too small and too close together, and
clearly weren't designed by someone who actually cared about the UI.

------
partisan
Pardon my ignorance, but why would a catastrophe result from an errant upvote?

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
One time a sexual article made it to the front page because someone
impulsively upvoted it and others piled on as well.

I can only imagine a good example for comments, but I have nothing specific.

------
chrisbennet
On mobile devices the little arrow are pretty close. I almost never down-vote
(on purpose at least) so I'm more worried about inadvertent down-voting when I
meant to up-vote.

~~~
Errorcod3
I never see the option to down-vote, am I missing something?

~~~
smeyer
There's a minimum karma requirement to downvote. I believe it's somewhere
around 500, but could be misremembering.

------
gknoy
I've upvoted by mistake, and have never noticed any later bad effects.

I've downvoted when I meant to upvote before, however, and it's been
frustrating not to have a way to counter that. That said, I tend to upvote
about 10x more than I downvote, so it likely balances out.

------
a3n
I almost never downvote. Maybe a handful of times. I'd be surprised if it's
more than five. So, probably not.

~~~
flyinglizard
Likewise. If I'm proactively upvoting content I find positive, I don't have an
urge to downvote.

